# Rumors at Cal Poly



## jeffkot14427 (Sep 26, 2008)

From HoopDirt.com


We've heard a bunch of names mentioned with the Cal Poly job over the last week. This Big West Conference job would be perfect for an assistant who wants to get after it. The league is competitive (CS-Northridge gave Memphis a pretty good run last week), but the right guy can definitely get it done at Cal Poly. Here are some of the names that we've heard:

Gregg Gottleib (Assistant Coach - Cal)

Began his career as an assistant at Cal Poly. Knows west coast recruiting from his time as an assistant at Cal, San Diego State, and Sacramento State. Not that it matters, but is the brother of ESPN's Doug Gottleib.

Bob Cantu (Assistant Coach - USC)

Another former Cal Poly assistant (administartive assistant 1996-1997). Was also an assistant at Cuesta College in San Luis Obispo (same town as Cal Poly). Has really gotten it done as a recruiter at USC.

Rick Croy (Head Coach - Citrus CC)

Won WSC championship this year (28-5). Was 35-1 last season. Is 101-32 at Citrus. A former assistant at UC Riverside.

Brad Holland (Former Head Coach - San Diego)

Won 200 games in 13 seasons at San Diego. Was also the head coach at CS Fullerton. Brings a lot of experience to the table.

In my opinion, Cantu should be the guy. He has recruited successfully in the PAC-10, and that's what Cal Poly needs - a guy who will go get players! Croy has head coaching experience, and has proven that he can win, so he may be a dark horse here. Look for an announcement with in the next few weeks.

Stay with HoopDirt.com for the latest college basketball coaching news and rumors.


----------

